# Litter Box?



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I've been using the peepads and Haylee is doing really great....but I was wondering about using a litter box instead.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello--
Perri is outdoor trained, because I didn't like the idea of having pee pads around the house, but last winter I was hating it. I decided to give the dog litter a try, and read up on it on this site: *Dog Litter.* I went to the petstore and got the tray and litter, and used all of the tips from the site, ect... Perri refused to use it--I guess he was trained a little too well LOL. I finally had to give up--he would just hold it until we went outside and I was afraid he'd hurt himself that way by getting bladder problems or something. He was extremely stubborn about it. However, since your pup is so young and indoor trained already, I think it would be worth a try. If it doesn't work, you can take back the unused portion with a receipt (at least Petsmart did this). Also, maybe you could try putting her pad inside the litter box to get her accustomed to going in the box, and then eventually put the litter over it so she can still smell the pad underneath. 
So, check out the site, and there is also a number you can call if you have problems and someone can give you more tips--good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I put my wee pads IN the litter pan. Keeps it all contained a little better.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I put my wee pads IN the litter pan. Keeps it all contained a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> I put my wee pads IN the litter pan. Keeps it all contained a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, works great!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> I've been using the peepads and Haylee is doing really great....but I was wondering about using a litter box instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations?[/B]



I trained my dogs on the pads and outside. The pads I place in a dog pan underneath eggcrate grid. I use the 19 x 30 size in the laundry room and I use a 36" x 24" in the garage. I line the pans with the 24 x 36 in. Underpads I get from SamsClub 120 ct for around $22.00) and the smaller one I line with the Arm and Hammer 19 x 31 adult pads. Then I place newspaper on top. When they've used it, I remove the soiled paper and place more newspaper paper in it. If it soaks down to the pads, I change the pads too. Once a week I place the grid on the yard and spray wash it. 

If I only had "Mia" (6lbs. female) I could simply use the 24 x 18 inch grid, but "Lucky" (13 lbs male dog ) somehow has to spin in circles before he goes and needed a bit more room!


BTW, I doubled the grid height by supergluing grid material to each other to raise it a bit more because the paper does not absorb the urine as quickly as the pads. My dogs mostly wait to do it outside, but use the grid in the laundry room sometimes if they need to. When the grass is wet in the morning and before going to bed I given them the command "go potty in box" and open the door to the garage and they do it there. They seemed to have gotten used to doing their #2s either in the box that is in the garage or outside. Thank goodness! 

I think the grid under their feet gives them the idea that carpet is not the same. who knows? But it works. Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=242073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is egg crate grid and where do you get it? Can it be cut to size easily?


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't visualize it....what is an egg crate grid? Can you post pictures???






> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=242073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

If you go to my gallery you can see the pictures. Basically, the eggcrate grid is a plastic grid used in some elevators as louvers for the overhead lighting.

Let me know if you still can't visualize it. It is basically like the wizdog, only custom made to the size you need.

Good luck



> I can't visualize it....what is an egg crate grid? Can you post pictures???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I see the pictures now...thanks!!!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks....now I understand. 




> If you go to my gallery you can see the pictures. Basically, the eggcrate grid is a plastic grid used in some elevators as louvers for the overhead lighting.
> 
> Let me know if you still can't visualize it. It is basically like the wizdog, only custom made to the size you need.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Where do you actually buty eggcrate. I saw the picture so I know what it is. Thanks!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> Where do you actually buty eggcrate. I saw the picture so I know what it is. Thanks![/B]



Same question here....I went to Home Depot & Loews but couldn't find anything. It looks almost like the covers for flourescent lights but the holes were too big.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Flossy is litter trained. I got all her suppies ( litter box, and litter ) at Petsmart. I followed the directions and read the website. There is great info on the sight. This method has worked great for us. Flossy will go outside to, but our winter weather is pretty harsh for a tiny one in snow and below zero temps. Remember, as with any potty training, patience is the key. Honestly, it did not take very long for her to get it, but I had to follow her everywhere for awhile. I put the link to the litter I use for you. Like I said I got everything from PetSmart. Hope this helps you out if you go this route.

http://www.doglitter.com/Getpage.aspx?D=67...2&T=3506230


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah! I finally found the eggcrate plastic after being to 2 Home Depots who looked at me like I lost it.1 L
I found it at Taps and they cut it to size and Belle is using it now with the astro turn on the top.
The astro turf has the holes to drain in it but I can't find the site where I got it. I'm so glad I found the plastic egg crate I was burning up gas and going crazy knowing I wantefd it. Hopefully no more wee pads.
That is $20 a month at least since we were using the Arm & Hammer from Target. Belle is happy as a clam and uses it like it's always been this way.
[attachment=12257:attachment]

Oops I thought for sure I had resized it. Sorry.
I have a wee wee pad in there only because I have them but I don't think I'll need them anymore as I have 2 bxes for her to use one in the main part of the house and one in my bedroom.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

How do you clean the astro turf??? Just rinse it out?





> Yeah! I finally found the eggcrate plastic after being to 2 Home Depots who looked at me like I lost it.1 L
> I found it at Taps and they cut it to size and Belle is using it now with the astro turn on the top.
> The astro turf has the holes to drain in it but I can't find the site where I got it. I'm so glad I found the plastic egg crate I was burning up gas and going crazy knowing I wantefd it. Hopefully no more wee pads.
> That is $20 a month at least since we were using the Arm & Hammer from Target. Belle is happy as a clam and uses it like it's always been this way.
> ...


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I take it in the backyard and hose it off real well. I have several pieces so I can rotate. Belle doesn't accidentaly get wet feet anymore. The astro turf is made for dogs and has holes in the underside. I can't find the website where I found it. So far I'm really pleased with it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm confused. So now you are using the astroturf on top of the eggcrate with no pee pad? What are you using the soak up the pee?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I have put a piece of newspaper on the bottom, then the egg crate doubled and the astro turf. I am changing it each day and it has been fine. I really like the astro turf, saves me money and she doesn't get her feet wet. She is fine with the switch.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I put my wee pads IN the litter pan. Keeps it all contained a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that with Zoe but Bella refuses to use the puppy pads in the litter box so I bought commercial size cookie sheets and put the pads in those - works great!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Whatever works best for you is what is right. I just wanted to try and get away from buying the wee wee pads. I used the Arm & Hammer from Target and they rarely go on sale and are pricey but good. So far the Astro Turf is working but you never know I may have to go back to pads one day. I hope not. It's less than 5 minutes to change the turf and egg crates but I did buy enough for 3 trays.

The cement patio in the back yard has a drain so there is no standing yucky water.


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bella is pad trained, and I tried to switch her to the pads in the litter box since she would sometimes "miss" the pad when peeing. She refused to go into the litter box! I then found a pad holder from Iris on Amazon.com that holds the pad down and is slightly elevated so she no longer misses. I also use a human baby's "Diaper Genie" for the used pads. I have to contain the stinky smell, and putting the used pads into our normal trash in the kitchen just wasn't working!


----------

